# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Health & Well-Being >  Unclog the liver and dissolve belly fat with these tips

## donnay

*Unclog the liver and dissolve belly fat with these tips* 

Saturday, December 29, 2012 by: *Carolanne Wright*

After all the holiday overindulgence and stress, it is a good time to clean up the diet and detox the body. Cleansing the liver should be a top priority. When this organ is working properly, unwanted body fat disappears -- especially around the abdominal region. With a few supplements, dietary additions and mild exercise, slimming down and boosting health will kick off the new year on the right foot.

The link between excess fat and a sluggish liver

Almost a third of the American population suffers from fatty liver disease. Obesity, diabetes, accelerated aging and heart disease are all associated with a distressed liver. When the liver becomes clogged with excess fat and toxins from a poor diet, it begins to store fat within itself -- contributing to a continuing downward spiral of inefficiency. Extra pounds then begin to appear around the abdomen. Sugar and refined carbohydrates are the main culprits, although excessive alcohol consumption can play a part in fatty liver disease as well.

Since metabolism is severely affected by a weak liver, other organs become stressed and overactive. The pancreas creates more and more insulin -- eventually creating insulin resistant cells and Type II diabetes. Metabolism slows down and toxins build in the digestive tract, triggering further weight gain and ill health. But there is a simple solution for this slew of maladies.

Change for the better

By revamping the diet, getting off the couch and utilizing a few basic supplements, the liver can be cleared and health renewed. Curbing carbohydrate consumption is the first step. Once the *liver* has become congested, adiponectin production is compromised. When levels of this hormone are low, insulin resistance sets in. Poor metabolism of carbohydrates follows along with excess body fat. Lowering carbohydrate intake prompts the breakdown of *fat* in the liver -- clearing out the troublesome blockage.

Quality protein, like organic whey, is also important. Since protein unclogs the liver and activates fat burning, it is vital to the diet. Whey protein in particular contains special peptides that raise glutathione -- one of the most potent detoxifiers for the liver. Moderate exercise supports a healthy liver as well. Research has shown that regular exercise encourages glucose metabolism. This, in turn, improves liver function and assists in healing fatty liver disease.

Several supplements are also helpful. Acetyl-L-carnitine metabolizes fat out of the liver -- enabling cells to utilize it as fuel. Pantethine, when used for six months at 600 mg per day, lowers triglycerides and heals a fatty liver. Green tea, quercetin, theanine, curcumin, hawthorn and resveratrol also mitigate this disease. Milk thistle and dandelion are excellent choices too.

Additionally, adequate fiber intake is crucial. As the liver heals and fat is dissolved, toxins are released into the digestive system. Consuming a tablespoon of supplemental fiber three times per day sweeps these poisons out of the body before they are reabsorbed.

Keeping the liver in top shape not only maintains a slim body, but overall well-being is enhanced too. When this hard working organ is clean and efficient, the only loss is excess weight. And the only gain is exceptional health.

Sources for this article include:

"Your Liver" Brad J. Kind, MS, MFS, Alive. Retrieved on December 11, 2012 from: http://www.alive.com/articles/view/20227/your_liver

"Unclog Your Liver & Lose Abdominal Fat -- Leptin Diet Weight Loss Challenge #6" Byron J. Richards, Board Certified Clinical Nutritionist, May 7, 2012. Retrieved on December 11, 2012 from: http://www.wellnessresources.com

"Facts about Fatty Liver" Kirk Brown, Suite 101, October 8, 2008. Retrieved on December 11, 2012 from: http://suite101.com/article/facts-ab...y-liver-a72704

"Fatty Liver -- Or is it Belly Fat" Healing Edge. Retrieved on December 11, 2012 from: http://www.healingedge.net/store/art...tty_liver.html

"Preventing Fatty Liver Naturally" Cathy Wong, September 19, 2012. Retrieved on December 11, 2012 from: http://altmedicine.about.com

About the author:
Carolanne enthusiastically believes if we want to see change in the world, we need to be the change. As a nutritionist, natural foods chef and wellness coach, Carolanne has encouraged others to embrace a healthy lifestyle of organic living, gratefulness and joyful orientation for over 13 years. Through her website www.Thrive-Living.net she looks forward to connecting with other like-minded folks who share a similar vision.

----------


## MoneyWhereMyMouthIs2

> *Unclog the liver and dissolve belly fat with these tips* 
> 
> Saturday, December 29, 2012 by: *Carolanne Wright*
> 
> ...
> 
> Quality protein, like organic whey, is also important. Since protein unclogs the liver and activates fat burning, it is vital to the diet. Whey protein in particular contains special peptides that raise glutathione -- one of the most potent detoxifiers for the liver. Moderate exercise supports a healthy liver as well. Research has shown that regular exercise encourages glucose metabolism. This, in turn, improves liver function and assists in healing fatty liver disease.
> 
> ...



I was under the impression that too much protein is hard on the liver, or at least requires a lot of water to process.  This is why people on ketogenic diets (all protein and fat, no carbs) must drink tons of water... and as a result, also supplement water soluble vitamins so the vitamins aren't constantly wash out.

Am I just wrong about that?  Or is the author talking about only small amounts of whey protein?

----------


## donnay

> I was under the impression that too much protein is hard on the liver, or at least requires a lot of water to process.  This is why people on ketogenic diets (all protein and fat, no carbs) must drink tons of water... and as a result, also supplement water soluble vitamins so the vitamins aren't constantly wash out.
> 
> Am I just wrong about that?  Or is the author talking about only small amounts of whey protein?


Whey protein is derived from milk protein.  The difference is, whey protein does not contain fat or lactose sugar.  So the advantage of whey protein is you get the advantage of protein without all the extra fat and lactose which actually taxes your liver.  Whey protein, in some studies show that it actually increases the blood levels of glutathione.  Glutathione is an antioxidant and helps boost your immune system.  As we get older glutathione decreases and our immune system weakens as well.  Whey protein also helps repair weaken muscles.  The best way to use Whey Protein is to mix it with filtered water and drink right after you exercise to get the maximum benefits.

As a side note:  I only used Organic Whey Protein.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Whey is one of the better non-meat protein sources- it is the most complete one.  Soy for example only provides some of the amino acids your body needs and is thus considered "incomplete" protein.  Rice or beans by themselves would also be considered "incomplete proteins" but consumed together, they would then be considered "complete".  

Whey protein does contain some lactose, but it is a very small percent so lactose intollerant people should have little troubles with it.  Watch some protein mixes may include lots of sugar in them. 

http://www.livestrong.com/article/30...e-intolerance/



> Lactose intolerance is a condition in which the body doesn't produce enough lactase, the enzyme that breaks down lactose, leading to digestive issues, according to MedlinePlus. Most people have a certain level of difficulty digesting milk, but only those with significant symptoms are considered lactose intolerant. A person with lactose intolerance will experience gas, bloating, diarrhea, floating stools, vomiting, abdominal pain and cramping when she ingests milk products.
> 
> Safety
> Whey protein powder contains less than 0.1 g of lactose per tablespoon, according to the Whey Protein Institute. This is less lactose than what is found in a cup of yogurt and should not affect most people who are lactose intolerant- though it may still effect some. Whey protein concentrate might cause adverse effects in someone who is lactose intolerant.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.livestrong.com/article/30...#ixzz2GYyV51Hk


Whey Protein and the Liver:
http://www.livestrong.com/article/28...-liver-damage/



> Effects
> In addition to increasing glutathione levels and helping to treat liver disease, whey protein may also improve physical stamina and performance, boost your immune-system function and promote weight loss in obese individuals, the University of Michigan Health System reports. Whey protein is sometimes also recommended for helping to treat osteoporosis and stress. As a nutritional supplement, whey protein can benefit people who follow a vegetarian or vegan diet, as well as cancer and HIV/AIDS patients, adds the University of Pittsburgh Medical Center. Other potential medicinal uses for whey protein include treating diabetes and cataracts. Don't take whey protein supplements to prevent or treat any health problem without first consulting your doctor.
> 
> Considerations
> Although taking whey protein may help in some ways to treat liver damage due to hepatitis and liver diseases, *the supplement won't necessarily cure the disease or reverse the damage*, the University of Pittsburgh Medical Center advises. In fact, the sole purpose of taking whey protein for liver conditions is to increase your glutathione levels. Even if you take whey protein, you'll likely still need to undergo other conventional treatments or take certain medications for your liver damage.

----------


## MoneyWhereMyMouthIs2

> Whey protein is derived from milk protein.  The difference is, whey protein does not contain fat or lactose sugar.  So the advantage of whey protein is you get the advantage of protein without all the extra fat and lactose which actually taxes your liver.  Whey protein, in some studies show that it actually increases the blood levels of glutathione.  Glutathione is an antioxidant and helps boost your immune system.  As we get older glutathione decreases and our immune system weakens as well.  Whey protein also helps repair weaken muscles.  The best way to use Whey Protein is to mix it with filtered water and drink right after you exercise to get the maximum benefits.



That could all be true, but doesn't really address whether it takes extra water to process.  I can't really source the notion I have, but it's from reading body building forums through the years where they typically want one gram of whey protein per pound of muscle mass per day.  If on a ketogenic diet, same volume, but more of that protein would come from animal sources.  I'll see if I can find something specific.





> The best way to use Whey Protein is to mix it with filtered water and drink right after you exercise to get the maximum benefits.


Agree.

----------


## farreri

I've lost the last inch of body fat around my waist by eating the Starch Solution diet, high carb, lots of fruit, & low fat.  I'm also eating as much as I want.  Either I'm the exception to the rule, or the article is flat out wrong.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I've lost the last inch of body fat around my waist by eating the Starch Solution diet, high carb, lots of fruit, & low fat.  I'm also eating as much as I want.  Either I'm the exception to the rule, or the article is flat out wrong.


  You're probably young and blessed with a high metabolism and/or exercise regularly.  Very few people can get away with the sort of diet you eat without being very active.  I eat very low carb, but I do enjoy deserts and candies as well.  I can do it because I'm very active.

----------


## anaconda

> I've lost the last inch of body fat around my waist by eating the Starch Solution diet, high carb, lots of fruit, & low fat.  I'm also eating as much as I want.  Either I'm the exception to the rule, or the article is flat out wrong.


Do you know how many calories you are consuming? Just curious.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

I just now looked up the Starch Solution diet.  It's what I suspected-vegetable based, not simple carbs.  It was very naughty of you to mislead us, farreri. :P  Such a diet will absolutely make almost anyone lean.  However, if you want to retain muscle mass, you need to get lots of protein from whey, peas, or some other source. (also drink lots of water to prevent kidney damage)

----------


## farreri

> You're probably young and blessed with a high metabolism and/or exercise regularly.


No/yes/no.  I've always had a gut though, even when I was at my most active.

----------


## farreri

> Do you know how many calories you are consuming? Just curious.


About 3,700 calories yesterday -- 771 g carbs, 104 g protein, 24 g fats, and 575 mg sodium according to cronometer.

I eat as much as I want.  It's almost like the more I eat, the more I lose.  I recommend anyone try it for a little bit and see how it works for them. I just started to eat that way as a little experiment because the diet peaked my interest because it seemed the opposite of what we were being told how to eat and I've been craving carbs for so long now from eat paleo.  It's a very satisfying diet.  Lovin' my carbs and fruit.  No more fighting carb or sugar cravings for me!  I feed what my body calls for now.

----------


## farreri

> I just now looked up the Starch Solution diet.  It's what I suspected-vegetable based, not simple carbs.  It was very naughty of you to mislead us, farreri. :P


LOL!!!  I hope no one here of all places would thought I'd recommend a diet that includes simple carbs!  The irony is a lot of those simple carbs meals SADers eat have lots of fat in them, especially desert simple carbs like donuts, cakes, and pies. 





> Such a diet will absolutely make almost anyone lean.  However, if you want to retain muscle mass, you need to get lots of protein from whey, peas, or some other source. (also drink lots of water to prevent kidney damage)


I haven't lost any muscle mass as far as I can tell.  Can lift just the same or even a little more now.  It _looks_ like I lost muscle mass, but that's because all the fat, bloating, and inflammation in and around my muscles has disappeared.  My strength is the same or better now.

I think protein is overrated now in terms of amount needed.  Just ask Gorillas.

----------


## farreri

> (also drink lots of water to prevent kidney damage)


Why this for high carb?  Thought this was for low carb (ketones)?

----------


## anaconda

> Why this for high carb?  Thought this was for low carb (ketones)?


Could be because heavenlyboy34 also suggested in that same post to consume lots of protein, and thus the water suggestion.

----------


## anaconda

> About 3,700 calories yesterday -- 771 g carbs, 104 g protein, 24 g fats, and 575 mg sodium according to cronometer.
> 
> I eat as much as I want.  It's almost like the more I eat, the more I lose.  I recommend anyone try it for a little bit and see how it works for them. I just started to eat that way as a little experiment because the diet peaked my interest because it seemed the opposite of what we were being told how to eat and I've been craving carbs for so long now from eat paleo.  It's a very satisfying diet.  Lovin' my carbs and fruit.  No more fighting carb or sugar cravings for me!  I feed what my body calls for now.


Isn't it extremely difficult to get 3700 calories out of broccoli and apples?

----------


## Dr.3D

Is the Broadleaf Plantain of any good to help the liver?

----------


## MoneyWhereMyMouthIs2

> Could be because heavenlyboy34 also suggested in that same post to consume lots of protein, and thus the water suggestion.


Now I'm even more confused.  I was thinking the water was for liver, but may be for kidneys or both.

http://www.musculardevelopment.com/a...t-burning.html

That just says to remove waste products, which could be either I suppose.

----------


## MoneyWhereMyMouthIs2

> Now I'm even more confused.  I was thinking the water was for liver, but may be for kidneys or both.
> 
> http://www.musculardevelopment.com/a...t-burning.html
> 
> That just says to remove waste products, which could be either I suppose.


Ok, it probably was kidneys I was thinking of...

http://books.google.com/books?id=JtC...intake&f=false


That link is a book by Lyle McDonald, who used to participate on USENET a lot.  My info is not real current and knowledge may have changed since then.

----------


## VIDEODROME

On the topic of Whey what do you guys think of protein bars?  

I sometimes have them after gym as a meal replacement bar.

----------


## Keith and stuff

> On the topic of Whey what do you guys think of protein bars?  
> 
> I sometimes have them after gym as a meal replacement bar.


Someone posted this. I don't have an opinion on it. http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ods-not-to-eat




> 6) Most conventional protein, energy bars. By the way they are often marketed, it might seem as though protein and energy bars are a strong addition to a healthy diet. But more often than not, these meal replacements contain processed soy protein, refined sugar, hydrogenated fat, and other harmful additives that contribute to chronic illness. Not all protein and energy bars are bad, of course -- Thunderbird Energetica, Organic Food Bar, Boku Superfood, Vega Sport, PROBAR, and Zing all make healthy protein and energy bars. Just be sure to read the ingredient labels and know what you are buying.

----------


## MoneyWhereMyMouthIs2

> On the topic of Whey what do you guys think of protein bars?  
> 
> I sometimes have them after gym as a meal replacement bar.



I'd agree with what Keith and stuff referenced.  I have a feeling the bad ones might be better than a missed meal for a variety of reasons too, depending on your situation, but I probably wouldn't want to eat one per day or anything.  (I'm thinking about those big MetRx bars, etc... which could conceivably be a meal.)

It is like worrying about cancer, versus wearing seatbelts or helmets, or working on a ladder, imo.  Meal replacement now and then is probably better than no meal, but eating one or two a day must be way less than optimal.  They used to taste horrible too... some of them make you feel like you can eat candy for dinner these days, with 25g protein.

----------


## farreri

> Isn't it extremely difficult to get 3700 calories out of broccoli and apples?


Maybe extremely boring.

----------


## farreri

> what do you guys think of protein bars?


Do you have any extra brotein bars, bro?

----------


## donnay

> Is the Broadleaf Plantain of any good to help the liver?


It's good for the liver, kidneys, bladder and lungs.

Source:
http://hhacumed.com/chinese-medicina...plantago-seed/



*Plantinis - Plantain Leaf Martinis*
http://www.wildedible.com/blog/plant...-leaf-martinis

----------


## donnay

> I've lost the last inch of body fat around my waist by eating the Starch Solution diet, high carb, lots of fruit, & low fat.  I'm also eating as much as I want.  Either I'm the exception to the rule, or the article is flat out wrong.


Unprocessed and organic foods are the key to good health.  I am not quite familiar with McDougall's particular take on things.  However, I not sure this is good for a type II diabetic.  I think people need to learn to listen, and know their bodies.  What may be good for some may not be good for others.   Alternative methods are not necessarily one-size-fits-all like so many fad diets and allopathic medicines try to push.

There are many methods out there--people have to try them to see what works for them.  However, you must know what your body is deficient in to start.  Many Americans are deficient in magnesium, calcium and other vitamins, minerals and essential amino acids.  When your body is deficient of something, things start to wear down and break--chronic illnesses will set in.  Especially for older people in their late 30's and up.

The nice thing about good organic whey protein is it is a good protein that doesn't have to be broken down through the digestive tract like meats, eggs and cheese in the system.  By using whey protein mixed with filtered water, the muscle get the protein it needs quickly.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> On the topic of Whey what do you guys think of protein bars?  
> 
> I sometimes have them after gym as a meal replacement bar.


Watch the ingredients.  They often have lots of fats and sugars in them. I was shocked at how much fats they usually contain (can be more than a candy bar).

----------

